# Rochester, NY weekday meet?



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Throw out some dates and a location. I might be down. I'd like to meet the Rochester Cruzen.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I could do a weekday also. I would definitely drive up for that absolutely.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Do you folks want to meet near the lake, or nearer to the interstate? There are some good parks at both places. For a near the lake location, I was thinking the Bill Gray's near SeaBreeze.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Pending on the day I could head out since I skipped out on the second half of our WGI meet for work


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Do you folks want to meet near the lake, or nearer to the interstate? There are some good parks at both places. For a near the lake location, I was thinking the Bill Gray's near SeaBreeze.


I vote for near the interstate.. it is a weekday


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Dang I'm not in the roc on weekdays. Take lots of pics tho so I know what cruzes to looks for

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Roccityroller said:


> Dang I'm not in the roc on weekdays. Take lots of pics tho so I know what cruzes to looks for
> 
> This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


Don't punk out!! Make the drive!


----------



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm starting to get that Barney Stinson feeling with Roccity. I absolutely wanna know what he does, but am expecting a simple "please" as his reaction.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Where ever you all decide is fine with me. I think a nice hangout and social dinner would be pretty cool. Lets try to nail down a date.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Hahahaha I'm an engineer and I work a a place down by St Bonaventure. That's like a 2 hr drive back! 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

But yea, suit up! 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

It's going to be legen ... Wait for it .. dary


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Jvegas04 said:


> It's going to be legen ... Wait for it .. dary
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Not without me it wont

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Olean? Ohh man you are far away from... life, lol. No thruway brotherhood for you!


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Roccityroller said:


> Not without me it wont
> 
> This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


Then you better be there


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

What about Tuesday September 10th at the Chili, NY Wegmans at 5:30ish PM? We can grab a bite to eat there and then cruise on over to Black Creek Park 10 minutes down the road. They have some nice pavilions over there, and it should have some pretty picture opportunities also.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

On my way.

Only 2 days away.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

sciphi said:


> What about Tuesday September 10th at the Chili, NY Wegmans at 5:30ish PM? We can grab a bite to eat there and then cruise on over to Black Creek Park 10 minutes down the road. They have some nice pavilions over there, and it should have some pretty picture opportunities also.


I'll see what I can do for work. I get out 5-5:30 but I can flex around a bit by leaving early. The location looks good, 1 hour and 8 minutes from my work. Gotta love the thruway


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds good. Hopefully some other folks can make it out also.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I like it. Day before my bday but should be able to swing it


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

sciphi said:


> What about Tuesday September 10th at the Chili, NY Wegmans at 5:30ish PM? We can grab a bite to eat there and then cruise on over to Black Creek Park 10 minutes down the road. They have some nice pavilions over there, and it should have some pretty picture opportunities also.


So is this confirmed? Can we say 6 pm and disband around dusk


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> So is this confirmed? Can we say 6 pm and disband around dusk


Confirmed. I'll be there.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

OK, count me in!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Its about a 338 mile drive for me from southern NY but I would definitely take the ride. Its a 5hr drive. Heck I drove to Lordstown. This should be a cake run!


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Less then a week away. And since I can't completely remember where it is are we talking the wegmans on Calkins or Brooks?


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Nevermind I think I found the right one. On Chili Ave/Paul Rd


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

JVegas, how come you wait until after you move to Buffalo to meet me in Rochester? Whack!

RocCityRoller, Matt585, report in! (I'll text Matt and make him come).


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I confirmed with work today. Leaving at 4 PM so I can make this. It's only an hour from downtown Buffalo so I'll be there on time.

JVegas, sciphi, roc-city, report in!


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Why Erik because you went to lordstown and not to the WGI meet (can't say I blame you but the WGI meet was fun) I have already met schiphi and we can meet up and travel to Rochester together. Oh definitely just remember I should tell the wife so dinner isn't planned


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I'll message you on facebook. Be prepared to drive like a granny on the Thruway!

Do you have Ezpass? I'm not waiting at the toll both for you :idiot:


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm still coming. Computer issues held me up for a few days. Let's meet at the far end of the Wegmans lot, right across from the ESL branch office.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Drive like a granny? you've been telling people that you will smoke them on facebook  

But i am in got the ok from the wife


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

My wife was just fine with me thrashing the Thruway for another mile consuming jaunt. Any ideas regarding dinner plans?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I figured we'd get dinner at Wegmans. That particular Wegmans has a decent selection of dinner-type foods. If not, there is a Bill Gray's (local burger chain) down the street, and the usual national chains nearby. Wegmans was #1 on my list because we are meeting there, and it has a lot of choices that should satisfy everybody.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Soo who's all coming. should get this set with only 2 days to go. and Erik never got a message from you


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I am in.

I'm leaving work at 4 pm. I'll be there. Wegmans is awesome I have groceries to get anyway that I would have got in Buffalo, lol. Wegmans is the church of food!

Which is the correct address?

1500 Brooks Ave, Rochester, NY

3175 Chili Avenue, Rochester , NY


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I am pretty positive its the Chili Ave one


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

3175 Chili Ave, Rochester, NY. It's Exit 5 off of I-490. Turn right (south) onto Route 386 when getting off the exit, go straight through all the lights, and Wegmans will be straight ahead on the right. I'll be parked at the end of the parking lot. Look for a black Cruze Eco with factory fogs and a VG sharkfin.

See you all tomorrow night at 6 PM!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Sciphi, I booked off work at 4 so barring a major traffic accident I will for sure be there at 5:30 pm. Just in case you want to come early and get bored, LOL. Mmmmmm food will be tempting you to go inside hahaha.

I texted Matt585 he said he will try to come after he gets off work at 6:30 pm.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'll be there at 5:30. Hopefully with the car washed, although that doesn't take long. I didn't get to it tonight between working out and making dinner.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

sciphi said:


> I'll be there at 5:30. Hopefully with the car washed, although that doesn't take long. I didn't get to it tonight between working out and making dinner.


Delta. Sonic.

Heh heh maybe there is one near the Wegmans I can hit up. I have the unlimited plan


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The nearest one is pretty far, IIRC. I'm doing a quick rinseless wash once I get off work this afternoon.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I will probably find a quick rinse around there although my car isn't bad just some water spots from the rain a few days ago


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey fellas I got called into work last minute. I'm sorry I couldn't make it up there.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

No worries man there will be more


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for an awesome meet, guys! ErikBeggs and Matt585, it was great to meet you guys in person! Jvegas04, it was great seeing you again, and good luck with school! 

And yes, there will be more meets to come!


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

sciphi said:


> Thanks for an awesome meet, guys! ErikBeggs and Matt585, it was great to meet you guys in person! Jvegas04, it was great seeing you again, and good luck with school!
> 
> And yes, there will be more meets to come!


Ummm pics?! 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sciphi took most of the pics I think I have one which was early before Matt joined us at the park. Let me grab my phone


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

